# do furs really get it that bad



## kuwaizair (Aug 22, 2010)

i am told some "furphobia" is very strong that goes beyond internet trolls who assume all furries are yiff-minded weirdos.

I swear, here and there I see people saying that the'd be disowned, or talk about how mistreated they are. that they get almost abused.


is it that bad? maybe for sympathy and PSA, one can make a wall of shame site when this stuff happens.

or are these few over dramatic children?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2010)

kuwaizair said:


> or are these few over dramatic children?


 
You answered your own question


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

What Molly said.

Also, I like saying that bad stuff will happen if you're furry in public because some fur can't take any sort of attack on them, even if it's benign. They hear "that person's weird" and turn around and go "FURSECUTIONNNNNNN!!!!!!1!!"


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 22, 2010)

It's not a big deal.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 22, 2010)

It's when one goes around promoting that they are furry to the public that problems come up.


----------



## Runa (Aug 22, 2010)

I dunno, I think it goes both ways.  sure, there are alot of folks out there who only have what the media tells them..or what 4chan tells them, and so naturally they'd think we're all a bunch of pervs (in all fairness, a look at FurAffinity shows that, yes, we love our porn).  

but we also have a lot of people int he fandom b'awwwwing over nothing.  Honestly, being a furry is no different from being an otaku or a trekkie.  there's a time and a place for it but it's by no means some deep, life-changing deal, it's a fandom.  some people in every fandom take it too far, it just happens to be that furries are the only ones that get the rep for sexualizing their fandom a little too publically. 

With me, I just find humans boring.  to me, I consider the fandom little more than an alterntive art/writing style, which has led to no real hatred towards me because of it.  Let's be honest, the only way it's a big deal is if you let it be.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2010)

In all simplicity, watch what you say and to whom. It'll stop all of these little asshurt situations/comments.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 22, 2010)

not really.


----------



## Dreadlime (Aug 22, 2010)

It's also possible that at least some of the folks complaining about being mistreated or disowned are being persecuted for some other (possibly even valid?) reason and their furriness is simply the incidental icing on an otherwise already massive proverbial cake.

Mostly, it's just folks being overly melodramatic brats and looking for a hugbox.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

its happened before but are all the people who say they were no and then theres the ones who have been but stretch it way out of proportion


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 22, 2010)

Promote anything not mainstream in public, and you will get told you're weird. It's a fact of life.
Furry is no exeption. But IMO, promoting being gay in public is worst. I hate the one who do it.


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, furries do tend to go overboard with "representing" the fandom.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 22, 2010)

"Furphobia" exists?


----------



## Cam (Aug 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> Well, furries do tend to go overboard with "representing" the fandom.



Basically this

People tend to find anything that isnt exactly in there little circle of interests 'weird'... being furry is, for some clear reasons, pretty out there...

From what i've known is that people arent willing to know the details into alot of things... so they kinda judge a book by its cover and shit, etc etc


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> Well, furries do tend to go overboard with "representing" the fandom.


 
Same as fabulous gay twat are going overkill with their gayness. I seriously hate those.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Same as fabulous gay twat are going overkill with their gayness. I seriously hate those.


 
OMFG STOP BEING SO HOMOPHOBICCCC!!!!!1!!!1! >:C

I hate them too


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> Well, furries do tend to go overboard with "representing" the fandom.


 
Not really much different than religious fanatics...


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 22, 2010)

kuwaizair said:


> i am told some "furphobia" is very strong that goes beyond internet trolls who assume all furries are yiff-minded weirdos.



Internet trolls do it to provoke reactions from the thin-skinned.  Grow a thick skin underneath that imaginary fur, and you'll be all right.  Incidentally, a lot of those who troll furries are themselves furries, even on the likes of 4chan/b/ and ED.



kuwaizair said:


> I swear, here and there I see people saying that the'd be disowned, or talk about how mistreated they are. that they get almost abused.



Those are often the results of other problems -- some self-inflicted, some not -- for which being furry is incidental.  Furry is a niche fandom, and it's likely to remain that way for quite some time, so the only exposure furries get in the mainstream for being furry is bound to be sensationalized in the extreme.  Furries are weird and sometimes misunderstood, but then, so were Trekkies and Warsies.  Don't let yourself be bothered by it.  Just remember that, at the end of the day, it's a fandom, and you don't have to tell anyone that you're a fan.



kuwaizair said:


> is it that bad? maybe for sympathy and PSA, one can make a wall of shame site when this stuff happens.



Encyclopedia Dramatica does a fair job of that already, and EDiots tend to spare no one.



kuwaizair said:


> or are these few over dramatic children?


 
As Molly noted, you answered your own question.



Fenrari said:


> Willow said:
> 
> 
> > Well, furries do tend to go overboard with "representing" the fandom.
> ...


 
Actually, it's more like football fanatics.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 22, 2010)

^ Or damn fabulous homo. Giving bad name to gays, and over representing them, as much as football fanatics, and religious fanatatics. Just that we hate Fabulous homo, and religious fanatics more.


----------



## Ames (Aug 22, 2010)

Fursecution.

QQ


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 22, 2010)

They might be overreacting... But 'fursecution' is still very strong. I just ignore it and move on.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 22, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> They might be overreacting... But 'fursecution' is still very strong. I just ignore it and move on.


Anyone who seriously uses the word fursecution deserves to be fursecuted. It's a dead giveaway that you take this shit WAY too seriously.


----------



## Jude (Aug 22, 2010)

Agreed. It's just some phony internet war thingy. My friend hates furries over the internet but face to face with a furry, he's completely normal and doesn't care.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 22, 2010)

There's only one case of actual abuse I've heard of, where a suiter was caught on fire, but that's less furry related considering people are serious dicks to mascots and there's horror stories for that too. 
Most people don't get bent out of shape about furry unless the "proud to be furry" person is trying show people all their porn. Furries don't understand boundaries, and people get nasty when someone oversteps boundaries and is a creepy little fucker.


----------



## Trance (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't get any of the "fursecution" shit.  Mainly because anyone who finds out I'm a furry usually doesn't know what it is, and if they do, they seem to agree that not all furries are yiff obsessed, basement dwelling, overweight failures.  If anyone who doesn't know _wants_ to ask me what it is, I'll tell them, but mostly just the good side.

Besides, people at school like my art, so they generally don't mind my furfaggotry.  :3


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

Fay V said:


> There's only one case of actual abuse I've heard of, where a suiter was caught on fire, but that's less furry related considering people are serious dicks to mascots and there's horror stories for that too.
> Most people don't get bent out of shape about furry unless the "proud to be furry" person is trying show people all their porn. Furries don't understand boundaries, and people get nasty when someone oversteps boundaries and is a creepy little fucker.


 was caught on fire by stupidity or someone walked up with a blow torch


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> *But 'fursecution' is still very strong*.


No, it's not.



FancySkunk said:


> Anyone who seriously uses the word fursecution deserves to be fursecuted. It's a dead giveaway that you take this shit WAY too seriously.


Very much this.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 22, 2010)

Velystord said:


> was caught on fire by stupidity or someone walked up with a blow torch


 Eh both so far as I know. The person was stupid enough to be in a full suit without a handler and a group of teenagers had lighters. Like I said though, that isn't a furry only thing. Anyone that has done mascotting knows that people are dicks and take advantage of the vulnerability that comes from being in a suit.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

when i was 5 my dad took me to a lookouts baseball game there was a mascot who was a trashcan sort of thing and he took my hat and stuck it on his head then danced then gave it back


----------



## FoxyLox (Aug 22, 2010)

As stated up there, its not that bad, just ignore it. Let the Haters Hate and let them drowned in their own Drama. There is to much drama now and if people would just walk away for once, we wouldn't be having these problems, but of coarse, no matter what, we get those people who wont -.-


----------



## Machine (Aug 22, 2010)

FoxyLox said:


> As stated up there, its not that bad, just ignore it. Let the Haters Hate and let them drowned in their own Drama. There is to much drama now and if people would just walk away for once, we wouldn't be having these problems, but of coarse, no matter what, we get those people who wont -.-


It's not the haters who should be drowning, it's the furfags who should shut up and stop treating furry like a lifestyle when it's a hobby.

Why the fuck would you even whine about "fursecution"? People actually give two shits about each other now?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

but there are some unfortunately that seem to consider it similar to a sexual orientation so you end up with more drama than its worth


----------



## Willow (Aug 22, 2010)

Velystord said:


> but there are some unfortunately that seem to consider it similar to a sexual orientation so you end up with more drama than its worth


 Anyone who thinks furry is similar to a sexual orientation needs to be thrown off various high places.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> Anyone who thinks furry is similar to a sexual orientation needs to be thrown off various high places.


 agreed  but you still come across them    similar to the furs that think they are gay because they are furs


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 23, 2010)

Seeing as how I just got off from a tiring job(yay finally found one) I'm going to say, no not even close.  Most furries are just lolcows(google the term).


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 23, 2010)

I tl;dr'd the rest of the tread after the OP, so the way I see it is that these dipshits can believe what that one guy on /b/ said without doing any other research and go out and make fun of me because I'm wearing a tail and ears. I'll let him believe what he wants to believe and let haters hate. 


Of course, if he starts calling me things like a plushfucker, of course I'm going to go and introduce his nose cartilage to his frontal lobe. He's an internet troll, I'm almost certainly stronger than he is.


----------



## Jude (Aug 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Seeing as how I just got off from a tiring job(yay finally found one) I'm going to say, no not even close.  Most furries are just lolcows(google the term).


 
Alright, I googled it. I'd like to disagree that most furries are lolcows. I don't think they are. Just the loudest ones.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> I tl;dr'd the rest of the tread after the OP, so the way I see it is that these dipshits can believe what that one guy on /b/ said without doing any other research and go out and make fun of me because I'm wearing a tail and ears. I'll let him believe what he wants to believe and let haters hate.
> 
> 
> Of course, if he starts calling me things like a plushfucker, of course I'm going to go and introduce his nose cartilage to his frontal lobe. He's an internet troll, I'm almost certainly stronger than he is.


 
Once again, I say that violence is the stupid way.

Additionally, it is was trolls secretly and unintentionally want. They might not want to be punched in the face, but by you doing so you prove to them that you are a butthurt furfag and that you have been trolled.

Also, you're a furry. You're strength is just as questionable.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 23, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Alright, I googled it. I'd like to disagree that most furries are lolcows. I don't think they are. Just the loudest ones.


 I'd have to disagree with you on that, it is easier to get a furry mad and they'll end up making a journal going "I r leaving 4 evar" than to start drama with trekkies bringing up kirk vs. picard(which all you have to do is ask who they think is better then say the opposite and they'll go apeshit, try this it's hilariously saddening).


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

My personal policy is I'll tell you, then you can ether put on your big boy pants and accept it or fuck off.

I couldn't give two shits ether way.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Also, you're a furry. You're strength is just as questionable.


 i wish that was true for me. ive accidentally intimidated someone when i looked at them from across the room seems weird but yea it happened


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 23, 2010)

some furrys who went to AFO had their cars keyed


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 23, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> some furrys who went to AFO had their cars keyed


 
So does that mean it would be a bad idea to take a Mercedes to Further Confusion?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

with all the other scratches on my truck i dont think i would notice


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 23, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> some furrys who went to *AFO* had their cars keyed


 It's AFO, of course someone got their car keyed.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's my personal policy when it comes to being a furry.

Its a hobby, no one should care about your hobby, its not a life style, its not a way of life, its a hobby, anyone who thinks otherwise, I hope your undies are flame proof, and if you scream fursecution, it only makes the flames hotter and makes you much more of the furfag that we all hate.

With that said, only two people know I'm a furry, one I told to see his reaction, mostly cause I was bored. The other found out by mistake, both, could care less, and as for my family, no one knows, they just know I like to draw anthros, and there I would like to keep it that way:3


----------



## Ratte (Aug 23, 2010)

Fursecution is bullshit and anyone that claims it's happening deserves to be shot.


----------



## Karimah (Aug 23, 2010)

BAWWWWWWW I...I told dem dat ah iz a furry and...and dey called meh NAMEZZZZ!

Im tellin da internets on dem!!!!!!!

While I don't know if most furs that feel they have been wronged and discriminated against replace the valuable letters t and h with the letter d, I do know that some furs take it far too seriously. I can understand getting annoyed at someone hissing, "_You fucking furry_." When they happen to peek over at your sketchbook with non-porn anthro drawings in it, but doing anything more than shrugging it off is taking it too far.

I simply told my close friends, "I like anthros, I like fursuits, I don't want to fuck your dog." We have lived happily ever since.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 23, 2010)

Molly said:


> You answered your own question


 
Pretty much what I was going to say.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

Karimah said:


> BAWWWWWWW I...I told dem dat ah iz a furry and...and dey called meh NAMEZZZZ!
> 
> Im tellin da internets on dem!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 i dont want to fuck your dog

thats a nice touch


----------



## Pine (Aug 23, 2010)

everybody around me [locally] thinks furry is an orientation and it pisses me off.

"Oh dude, I heard you were a furry, does that mean you fuck in animal costumes?"
"Do you guys fuck animals?"
"you guys"

dammit dammit sunuvabitch

really, I don't care what people think. I tell them it's a hobby, but if they are too stupid to know what it is without watching CSI or going on 4chan/ED, let them be stupid. If you want to make yourself look stupid and go around in a fur suit believing that you are a reincarnation of a wolf or something, then be a loonatic.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 23, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> really, I don't care what people think. I tell them it's a hobby, but if they are too stupid to know what it is without watching CSI or going on 4chan/ED, let them be stupid. If you want to make yourself look stupid and go around in a fur suit believing that you are a reincarnation of a wolf or something, then be a loonatic.



Well technically short of the Furpile scene and the blue cat (wo)man, CSI painted a furry con relatively realistically, well of what they did cover.

I got bored over the past two weeks and just wore my tail around school to see how the freshies would react, (I was trying to figure out who was a furry ) Anyway, most people just thought it was a fashion accessory.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

lol i would defiantly point it out but i wouldnt be an asshole about it 
had a friend in middle school who said she was a furry and asked if i could get her a collar on account of her parents didnt see a reason


----------



## kuwaizair (Aug 23, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> In all simplicity, watch what you say and to whom. It'll stop all of these little asshurt situations/comments.


 

why should I coddle someone who is throwing a temper tantrum over "my mom saw me drawing my fursona i told her what it was and now i am banned from furry" or "I told my coworker that I plan on going to MFF for vacation, she snaped screamed at me and told me to keep it to my self"

or "they banned wearing tails in school, they don't understand, they just hate us" (I'll dig up screencaps of that one"



> I tl;dr'd the rest of the tread after the OP, so the way I see it is  that these dipshits can believe what that one guy on /b/ said without  doing any other research and go out and make fun of me because I'm  wearing a tail and ears. I'll let him believe what he wants to believe  and let haters hate.


I do not know about that, these people go on, that they get hate OFF line. it goes beyond EDiots flaming them, this goes to "my friend won't hang out with me anymore because of my murrypurry actions, some friend"


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 23, 2010)

Karimah said:


> I simply told my close friends, "I like anthros, I like fursuits, I don't want to fuck your dog." We have lived happily ever since.



Mind if I use that when I get interrogated?



Velystord said:


> ...she was a furry...


 
Does not compute.
i keed


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 23, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well technically *short of the Furpile scene and the blue cat (wo)man,* CSI painted a furry con relatively realistically, well of what they did cover.
> 
> I got bored over the past two weeks and just wore my tail around school to see how the freshies would react, (I was trying to figure out who was a furry ) Anyway, most people just thought it was a fashion accessory.


 
Those were some of the most chillingly accurate parts of that episode, they're how I knew the writers actually did some research. If you think that episode was anything short of an extremely generous depiction of the fandom you have a lot to learn :V .


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 23, 2010)

Furries overreact, this is common knowledge.

I thought we were clear on that, m'kay.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 23, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> My personal policy is I'll tell you, then you can ether put on your big boy pants and accept it or fuck off.
> 
> I couldn't give two shits ether way.


 
Pretty much this.

I know a few guys that will mock me, refuse to share pictures of their pets because they "don't want Rick fapping to them". Their attempts at trolling are pretty lame, and it's hilarious when they say that I'm easy to troll because I'm a Furry when they have never once forced a response. Yet to troll them, one must simply state that "all shooters are the same" sends them into a incomprehensible "STFU Final Fantasy r teh same" rant.

I hate fratcore so very, very much. Fursecution is also quite silly.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

i have a friend who repeatedly calls me a furfag but i can count more than 1 occation that i went over to his house and he was all over 4chan


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 23, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Those were some of the most chillingly accurate parts of that episode, they're how I knew the writers actually did some research. If you think that episode was anything short of an extremely generous depiction of the fandom you have a lot to learn :V .


 You know what the CSI episode got wrong the most, they weren't all fox fursuits :V


----------



## Attaman (Aug 23, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Those were some of the most chillingly accurate parts of that episode, they're how I knew the writers actually did some research. If you think that episode was anything short of an extremely generous depiction of the fandom you have a lot to learn :V .


Will repeat my suggestion once more, with feeling!

I know exactly how we should have a show on the Furry Fandom.  Have four separate teams go to four separate sites:  F-Chan, SoFurry, FurAffinity, and Youtube (it has a high furry population still).  Nothing wrong here, right?  Now tell them to search, while the filters are turned off.  Videotape their results for 40 minutes each, putting one in each corner of the screen.  Watch internet clusterfuck as furries _everywhere_ start freaking the fuck out at the fact that apparently us "misinformed mundanes" have the potential to get past filters.  If you're going to tell people to go to those sites and go "SEE WE ARE NORMAL!", you might as well also tell them "Hey why don't you register first that way you can see everything."


----------



## Willow (Aug 23, 2010)

Attaman said:


> and Youtube (it has a high furry population still).


 The funny thing about furries still being on Youtube is the fact that as soon as you've "exposed" yourself as a furry, you're liable to get trolled. Pretty hard too.


----------



## Karimah (Aug 23, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Mind if I use that when I get interrogated?


 
By all means use it, it's pretty hard to twist around XD. Straight-forward is the best way to go.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> The funny thing about furries still being on Youtube is the fact that as soon as you've "exposed" yourself as a furry, you're liable to get trolled. Pretty hard too.


 I've been on youtube for ages my names Metalfoxfurry666.And I havn't got trolled once for being a furry or likeing metal.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 23, 2010)

Metalfoxfurry said:


> I've been on youtube for ages my names Metalfoxfurry666.And I havn't got trolled once for being a furry or likeing metal.


 Related question:  Have you ever been a dramafag who exploded at "ebil trolls" or plastered your page with dozens of "Furry Pride!" images / ASCII mimicries?  If no, that probably explains why.  Most of the trolling is done on YT to furs deserving of it.


----------



## Willow (Aug 23, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Related question:  Have you ever been a dramafag who exploded at "ebil trolls" or plastered your page with dozens of "Furry Pride!" images / ASCII mimicries?  If no, that probably explains why.  Most of the trolling is done on YT to furs deserving of it.


 If you make yourself a target, you'll be treated like a target..yea.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 23, 2010)

If you're in HS, don't tell people you're a furry. 

If you're in college, don't be afraid to tell ppl you're a furry. Don't be obnoxious about it, but if they ask, it should be ok to tell them. You'll find out that everyone in college is gay o.o


----------



## Willow (Aug 23, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> If you're in HS, don't tell people you're a furry.


 Waaaait why? :|


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> You'll find out that everyone in college is gay o.o


 
Maybe if you go to a humanities/liberal arts college or something. Seems fishy.

There's 3 times as many guys then girls at my college and it seems like no one is gay.


----------



## Jude (Aug 23, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> If you're in HS, don't tell people you're a furry.
> 
> If you're in college, don't be afraid to tell ppl you're a furry. Don't be obnoxious about it, but if they ask, it should be ok to tell them. You'll find out that everyone in college is gay o.o


 
Really? In my high school there are only a handful of openly gay guys. I can only really think of like two that I know personally. Hmm... maybe I'm not alone with my closetness.

EDIT: Ohi-- I forgot I live in the south. That's probably why.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Related question:  Have you ever been a dramafag who exploded at "ebil trolls" or plastered your page with dozens of "Furry Pride!" images / ASCII mimicries?  If no, that probably explains why.  Most of the trolling is done on YT to furs deserving of it.


 Ohh well I do have a picture of a fox as background does that make me a dramafur.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Really? In my high school there are only a handful of openly gay guys. I can only really think of like two that I know personally. Hmm... maybe I'm not alone with my closetness.


 
Or maybe.

There just aren't many gay people.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 23, 2010)

Willow said:


> Waaaait why? :|


 
Cause people in hs are assholes. It's not worth it, I mean in all honesty if you let out that you're a furry you'll prolly take a week or two of shit from people and it'll blow over...but still, if I was in hs I would never ever tell anyone. But maybe I'm just biased cause I went to a ghetto highschool where every white guy thought they needed to be a hommie and every black guy thought thug life was a-ok. 

Also, everyone in college is gay. EVERYONE!

It's the rule.


----------



## Willow (Aug 23, 2010)

Metalfoxfurry said:


> Ohh well I do have a picture of a fox as background does that make me a dramafur.


 No that just makes you someone with a fox background. 

Mine's been Amaterasu for the longest time, but then again, I pretty much wiped away the info I had in my description box. 
Why? I hardly use the site for much of anything and it didn't really seem necessary to have all that information. Half of it was furry, the other half was just miscellaneous.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 23, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Really? In my high school there are only a handful of openly gay guys. I can only really think of like two that I know personally. Hmm... maybe I'm not alone with my closetness.


 
Don't use the demographics of the furry world with those in the real world. For some reason, "furfag" carries more than it was meant for a lot higher percentage of people here than in all of the population.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've never been really yelled at for being a furry, only a couple times has someone ever even brought it up, and that was when me and 4 other furs were playing on ze PS3. Of course they brought up the CSI episode and I was laughing (in amazement that someone actually knew what it was) too much to be able to give any sort of come back to it. Then he went off on the sexual aspects of the fandom, saying that I would like [name censored (also due in part because I don't remember who it was lol)]'s dick in my mouth and other stuff.

So yes I would say that it is just a bunch of people who just go a little crazy at what the fandom is (partly) known for. Overly dramatic people in general is a good answer to that.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 23, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> If you're in college, don't be afraid to tell ppl you're a furry. Don't be obnoxious about it, but if they ask, it should be ok to tell them.


Pretty much this. College is a much more accepting place than high school. High school is about fitting in; college is about being yourself. You'll still probably get weird looks at first, but you shouldn't actually run into an issue with anything unless you're a complete tool.

Disclaimer: I have not told college people I'm a furry.



Pianowolfy said:


> You'll find out that everyone in college is gay o.o





Pianowolfy said:


> Also, everyone in college is gay. EVERYONE!
> 
> It's the rule.


I guess I just learned something about myself then.

brb, telling my parents. >_>


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 23, 2010)

The ones who think they are a furry themselves are the only ones that get trolled/mistreated, and the ones who show it off and brag about it.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

wouldnt that be like going to cons?


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 23, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I guess I just learned something about myself then.
> 
> brb, telling my parents. >_>


 
Let me know how it goes XDXD


----------



## Jude (Aug 23, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Don't use the demographics of the furry world with those in the real world. For some reason, "furfag" carries more than it was meant for a lot higher percentage of people here than in all of the population.


 
I'm not 
Unless Pianowolfy goes to an all furry college.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 23, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I'm not
> Unless Pianowolfy goes to an all furry college.



I wish ;~;


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 23, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Unless Pianowolfy goes to an all furry college.


An all-furry college... why would it not totally shock me if someone tried to establish one?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> An all-furry college... why would it not totally shock me if someone tried to establish one?


 hmmmmmm now i have something to do over the week lol


----------



## Defcat (Aug 23, 2010)

the reason I hate the term "fursecution" in general is because of the arbitrary context it is placed in. Furries are just far too small a demographic of people, and far too unknown in the general population for there to be a specific type of persecution put upon them. It is as if that says that people place every type of persecuted individual and label there broken social norm as a categorized response to there presence. It is arbitrary and meaningless to point out specifically that somebody was "fursecuted".


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 23, 2010)

Velystord said:


> hmmmmmm now i have something to do over the week lol


 

:3 we need to come up with a curriculum, one that does not involve yiff o.o


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> :3 we need to come up with a curriculum, one that does not involve yiff o.o


 hmmmm how bout this  "Harvard School of Furry"


----------



## Willow (Aug 23, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Cause people in hs are assholes. It's not worth it, I mean in all honesty if you let out that you're a furry you'll prolly take a week or two of shit from people and it'll blow over...but still, if I was in hs I would never ever tell anyone. But maybe I'm just biased cause I went to a ghetto highschool where every white guy thought they needed to be a hommie and every black guy thought thug life was a-ok.
> 
> Also, everyone in college is gay. EVERYONE!
> 
> It's the rule.


Yeeaaaa, not so much here. I told a few of my friends that I was furry and they really had no problem with it. 
Though even without the knowledge that I even was furry I was dubbed "small furry creature" by one of my friends. This was because I was wearing a fox hat I bought at an anime con.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 23, 2010)

x3 well I'm glad your hs is better than mine.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 24, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Cause people in hs are assholes. It's not worth it, I mean in all honesty if you let out that you're a furry you'll prolly take a week or two of shit from people and it'll blow over...but still, if I was in hs I would never ever tell anyone. But maybe I'm just biased cause I went to a ghetto highschool where every white guy thought they needed to be a hommie and every black guy thought thug life was a-ok.


 I went to a school like that also, my high school once made national news for a riot.

Also word of advice for new furries, if you start acting like a idiot of course you'd get mocked, if you don't then then your chances of getting trolled gets reduced drastically.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 24, 2010)

everyone i know seems to hate furries for some reason...so i'd say yes.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2010)

3picFox said:


> everyone i know seems to hate furries for some reason...so i'd say yes.


 
They probably don't hate furries. 

They probably just hate you.


----------



## Rowedahelicon (Aug 24, 2010)

Look at it this way, go in public, you see a stupid mother neglect her equally stupid child, you see stupid people drive cars while being distracted by their face or cellphones, you see angry people , you see stupid people, and while these individuals do not represent the entire population as a whole, that one individual makes you go I HATE PEOPLE, I CAN'T STAND THEM RAWR!!!!

Obviously people as a whole are annoying, but there are select ones that are cool. So with the internet, furries are like YIFF YIFF YIFF YIFF. But only the LOUD ones, the ones people deal with, the ones who show up on Tv for doing stupid shit. The ones that end up representing the entire population as a whole, that make people go I HATE FURRIES, I CAN'T STAND THEM RAWR!!!

You've entered a group, a group that will not tolerate you if you represent it in a bad way. The best furry is a quiet furry.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

does anyone actualy know what percentage of the world population are furries
and this should show you how many people even know what a furry is
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100405213624AAp6BAp


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 24, 2010)

I think a semi recent poll put us at around 700,000. Judging by the huge explosion of people in the furry fandom in recent years (myself included), I'd say right now, it'd be about 750,000. That's pretty big. Sadly, it would mean we make up only 0.0125% of the world's population. However, since the furry fandom is more of a western modern culture thing, we could exclude any relatively isolated area or distant culture and come up with about 0.075% of 1 billion people (which is actually really close to the amount of people living in Europe and the US in modern, technology-oriented western culture).


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> I think a semi recent poll put us at around 700,000. Judging by the huge explosion, I'd say right now, it'd be about 750,000. That's pretty big.


 damn i saw a yahoo answer saying like 0.0246% of the world population but damn i though it would be more than that
i guess thats why half the people on earth have no idea what a furry is


----------



## Machine (Aug 24, 2010)

3picFox said:


> everyone i know seems to hate furries for some reason...so i'd say yes.


Because they're nymphomaniacal basement-dwellers, amirite?

Blah blah blah they're hated for petty reasons, so they get butthurt over petty accusations. They're lucky that they're not being taken seriously or else people would actually be setting them on fire.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes. Some people think the second someone becomes a furry, they want to fuck an animal.
Which is really ridiculous.
I'm pretty sure almost EVERY group of people out there has porn involved with it, so people just need to learn to ignore it and move on.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> I'm pretty sure almost EVERY group of people out there has porn involved with it, so people just need to learn to ignore it and move on.


What about the anti-porn groups of people? 

And I don't think furs get it too bad... Most people don't know what one is....


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> What about the anti-porn groups of people?
> 
> And I don't think furs get it too bad... Most people don't know what one is....



Well, except the anti-porn groups. I agree most people don't know what furries are, but that's outside the Internet. If you've been on the internet long enough you probably know what one is.
Then you decide whether to love them or hate them.
And hating them is pretty stupid.


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to get people complaining about furries in my Garry's Mod server. Then they figured out all of the admins were furries and left. Other than that, people online will be like "Oh, a furry" and go on with their business.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> Well, except the anti-porn groups. I agree most people don't know what furries are, but that's outside the Internet. If you've been on the internet long enough you probably know what one is.
> Then you decide whether to love them or hate them.
> And hating them is pretty stupid.


Haha got ya there. I'll look for a rule 34 later...

I wish more people used the internet more often where I am. I've met some people who don't even know what a forum is...
although judging from the kind of people that live in my area, they'd hate furries because it would be funny.



Tao said:


> I used to get people complaining about furries in my Garry's Mod server. Then they figured out all of the admins were furries and left. Other than that, people online will be like "Oh, a furry" and go on with their business.


I need to play with you sometime in GMOD.... 

And I need to find this furry server...


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Haha got ya there. I'll look for a rule 34 later...
> 
> I wish more people used the internet more often where I am. I've met some people who don't even know what a forum is...
> although judging from the kind of people that live in my area, they'd hate furries because it would be funny.



Me too. I have converted a few of my friends into furries, but with most other people I say furry and they're like, "lolwut".
Even though a kid called me freak once because I was looking at furry art once. >->

Oh, and Steam I see? Play TF2?


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I need to play with you sometime in GMOD....
> 
> And I need to find this furry server...


 
I didn't know you had steam =O

Add me sometime!


----------



## Usarise (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> Me too. I have converted a few of my friends into furries, but with most other people I say furry and they're like, "lolwut".
> Even though a kid called me freak once because I was looking at furry art once. >->


haha nice.  My friends are all pretty good with tech so they know what a furry is.... 
although that doesnt mean they like them...>_>



Tao said:


> I didn't know you had steam =O
> 
> Add me sometime!


 Goddamnit Tao.... -___-
I already have you as a friend on Steam.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> haha nice.  My friends are all pretty good with tech so they know what a furry is....
> although that doesnt mean they like them...>_>



People who don't like furries just think it's all about the HAWT YIFFY ACTION.
And it's not.


----------



## Lurk (Aug 24, 2010)

1. Furries are mostly gay so drama is what they feed on.

2. Noone in the fandom knows what hard life is, so when they sniff something outside their coddling comfort zone, they flip the fuck out.

3. Everyone that said "Mah furendz wer ok wit me bein fur" doesn't know how they actually feel. Those people, if right-minded, believe you are a freak behind your back but clearly don't care because they don't interact with you enough for them to be completely creeped out by it.

4. Also, if you disagree with me on any of these points, you're a fursecuter. This being the complete mentality of most furries of course means that anything but coddling is absolutely unacceptable.

Disclaimer: If you disagree with me on any of these points, you're a fursecuter.

See what I did there?


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 24, 2010)

Lurk said:


> 1. Furries are mostly gay so drama is what they feed on.
> 
> 2. Noone in the fandom knows what hard life is, so when they sniff something outside their coddling comfort zone, they flip the fuck out.
> 
> ...


Funny.
See here.


----------



## Trance (Aug 24, 2010)

Bundi said:


> People who don't like furries just think it's all about the HAWT YIFFY ACTION.
> And it's not.


 
*This changes everything.....
*


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

I seen a fursuit vid and for the most part people was high fiving the group and asking to have pics taken lol


----------



## Trance (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I seen a fursuit vid and for the most part people was high fiving the group and asking to have pics taken lol


 
Yeah, you know, I have too... 
*gasp* 
could it be that not all people hate furries?!?!  030

Crazy idea, I know.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Yeah, you know, I have too...
> *gasp*
> could it be that not all people hate furries?!?!  030
> 
> Crazy idea, I know.


 You sir are insane


----------



## Trance (Aug 24, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You sir are insane


 
*winks*



Shit, I forget I can't make posts like that here...


----------



## Tao (Aug 25, 2010)

Bundi said:


> People who don't like furries just think it's all about the HAWT YIFFY ACTION.
> And it's not.


 
It's not?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 25, 2010)

Furries really do not all get it that bad, even in-suit, even on the Internet.  I have proof:

[yt]ouxUL3sNWT8[/yt]


----------



## Jude (Aug 25, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Furries really do not all get it that bad, even in-suit, even on the Internet.  I have proof:


 
That probably took a hell of an amount of editing, to erase of the parts with the guys jerking off.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 25, 2010)

That was bloody adorable.


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 25, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Furries really do not all get it that bad, even in-suit, even on the Internet.  I have proof:
> 
> [yt]ouxUL3sNWT8[/yt]


 Not going to lie, that suit is adorable and yea surprisingly no one said anything negative though a few was in a hurry to disconnect from the chat roulette lol


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

that was hillarous and adorable
i need to try that in my truck while at a stop light


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> i need to try that in my truck while at a stop light


 
You'd better be well out of the right-of-way and have a handler drive for you, or you'll be cited, arrested, or sued for reckless driving/reckless endangerment.  You don't drive in suit for the same reason you don't drive while wearing a mask: You can't see everything you need to when you need to.  Not to mention, we will send all the trolls your way when "the local furry" winds up in the newspaper over such a stunt and under the wrong headline.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 25, 2010)

^ this. if you're going to be around people 1. have a handler and 2. don't do anything that requires perception and dexterity.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

Fay V said:


> ^ this. if you're going to be around people 1. have a handler and 2. don't do anything that requires perception and dexterity.


 i wore a black track suit with black leather gloves and a black ski mask and waved at someone at a stop light and the look was hysterical i got back from them 
got the idea from a movie


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> and a black ski mask


 
Ski masks aren't full face masks.  They're the exception.  They're designed specifically to avoid interfering with your vision.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 25, 2010)

Bundi said:


> Yes. Some people think the second someone becomes a furry, they want to fuck an animal.


  No, only about 13% of people who become Furry want to be a Zoophile.  Geeze. 



Bundi said:


> Which is really ridiculous.


 I know, 13% is such a small number.  Just like the 7.44% that like their stuffed bear a little too much.



Bundi said:


> I'm pretty sure almost EVERY group of people out there has porn involved with it, so people just need to learn to ignore it and move on.


  I laughed.  "Because there's ST Porn, it's alright for most furry sites to be plastered with Porn of anything from nearly every genre of nearly every fetish - we're not so different, you and I."



Bundi said:


> People who don't like furries just think it's all about the HAWT YIFFY ACTION.
> And it's not.


  Again, I laughed.


----------



## Dreadlime (Aug 25, 2010)

Bundi said:


> I'm pretty sure almost EVERY group of people out there has porn involved with it, so people just need to learn to ignore it and move on.



The issue with that would be that most fan groups have enough sense to not put their porn on public display. Sure, it exists and if you press em hard enough they may even admit it, but it's not a major part of their hobbies and it's generally not something they openly advertise.


----------



## Lyvain (Aug 26, 2010)

The furry fandom, to me, is like a really broad "label". We have emos, jocks, preps, and whatever else people have come up with these days, except we can also have furry emos, jocks, and preps. XD Each label has its own interests and makes it known to others, hence the use of labels in the first place. x.x

I had a friend who I've known for ten years who trolls about furries all the time. He stopped talking to me for a long time when he found out I'm a furry. :< 

IN SHORT, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Aozn (Aug 26, 2010)

some people actualy do get hated/ignored by genral public 
some people are just spoiled brats that like to whine/cry about anything that is out side of there comfort zone
some people actualy get positive love/attention (not sexualy) for what there into

it is always diffrent so if someone is complaining dont view it for the entire group view it for that specific person(s)



Lyvain said:


> IN SHORT, haters gonna hate.


true


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

kuwaizair said:


> or are these few over dramatic children?



That.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

Some people just have a very large rod up there ass about certain things.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2010)

Today I heard a 'furry hater' say the truest words I've ever heard: "Furry are the rejects of the internet".

Truth has never been said in such few words.

Also, all you furfags who wish you would be accepted by everyone, according to him you'll have that in 50 years. 'Grats.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2010)

@OP: *slow clap*


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Aug 30, 2010)

There was actually a time during my first year of college that someone kept sending me emails with attachments of pictures from 4chan that said things like "The only good fur is a dead fur" etc etc. Was a weekly event. Eventually figured out who it was and they got kicked of campus. *shrugs* Some people are ignorant as hell. Alot of people are legitimately interested in the fandom here though.


----------



## Machine (Aug 30, 2010)

GlowingGenetLoki said:


> There was actually a time during my first year of college that someone kept sending me emails with attachments of pictures from 4chan that said things like "The only good fur is a dead fur" etc etc. Was a weekly event. Eventually figured out who it was and they got kicked of campus. *shrugs* Some people are ignorant as hell. Alot of people are legitimately interested in the fandom here though.


Trolling isn't ignorance.

Trolls are pretty accurate with their accusations anyway.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 30, 2010)

GlowingGenetLoki said:


> There was actually a time during my  first year of college that someone kept sending me emails with  attachments of pictures from 4chan that said things like "The only good  fur is a dead fur" etc etc. Was a weekly event. Eventually figured out  who it was and they got kicked of campus. *shrugs* Some people are  ignorant as hell. Alot of people are legitimately interested in the  fandom here though.


I probably would have reported that as well. I  can take trolling from random strangers, and I can take people I  semi-regularly talking to making fake death threats, but if a random  person I don't know who lives in close proximity to me started doing  that, then that's just not something I'd be comfortable with.


----------



## ShadraAvro (Aug 30, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Trolls are pretty accurate with their accusations anyway.


 I have to disagree there. I had somebody IMing me the other day telling me stuff like "Just because the animal can't say no doesn't mean it says yes!" and "stop abusing animals" in straight out capitol letters. While that may be the general furry misconception, I in the end made said troll look like an idiot.  I mean seriously I know "furry" and "furfag" has a bad name but is THAT really needed?

Still one can't hope to be accepted by EVERYONE so yeah...


----------



## furwolf80 (Aug 30, 2010)

we do and dont also half the people who bash us furrys have no life weigh 400 - 500 pounds and sit in an office chair all their life

also Fursuit to some useful to others a 1000-2000 dollar paper bag LoL


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2010)

They only get as much as they deserve.  All I'm saying is don't give people a reason to hate on you.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 30, 2010)

furwolf80 said:


> we do and dont also half the people who bash us furrys have no life weigh 400 - 500 pounds and sit in an office chair all their life
> 
> also Fursuit to some useful to others a 1000-2000 dollar paper bag LoL


 
You're avatar...

Get out, you're not welcome here.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 30, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Your avatar...


 
Fixed...

</grammar nazi>


----------



## Xenke (Aug 30, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Fixed...
> 
> </grammar nazi>


 
Muscle memory. I type you're more than your.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 31, 2010)

Tao said:


> I used to get people complaining about furries in my Garry's Mod server. Then they figured out all of the admins were furries and left. Other than that, people online will be like "Oh, a furry" and go on with their business.


 
I was playing TF2 as always, and some guy was ranting with s#!t like: "F***in Furries" "Furfags....", an obviously "I hate em'."

I just said "Whats so bad 'bout em?" He shut up. But this is before I heard of yiffing...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Aug 31, 2010)

Myth perpetrated by trolls, emotional furries,  blogs, late night TV, G4TV, etc.

I've never met anyone who has a real problem with furries...  though they do think the whole idea is ridiculous/funny/immature...  they'd most likely laugh if they learned that I was a furry.

But I prefer to be the one laughing at their idiosyncrasies, hence, I haven't told them.  (I'm not sure if LARPing tops furry fandom.)


----------



## Willow (Aug 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> G4TV


 The only thing they've ever showed on the furry fandom was on Attack of the Show, and it was pretty well rounded. 

But oh shit, you're back.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Aug 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> The only thing they've ever showed on the furry fandom was on Attack of the Show, and it was pretty well rounded.
> 
> But oh shit, you're back.


 Damn, I was hoping you forgot me.

I'll try to be less offensive/dumb sounding/trolly this time around, k?

I mentioned G4 because I thought I remembered seeing a joke about furry fandom on g4...  not a segment.


----------



## Willow (Aug 31, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Damn, I was hoping you forgot me.
> 
> I'll try to be less offensive/dumb sounding/trolly this time around, k?
> 
> I mentioned G4 because I thought I remembered seeing a joke about furry fandom on g4...  not a segment.


 No, MTV made fun of furries. I've never heard anything too negative about the fandom from G4, they mentioned yiffing but nothing too terrible.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> The only thing they've ever showed on the furry fandom was on Attack of the Show, and it was pretty well rounded.
> 
> But oh shit, you're back.


 
AotS seems sad without Olivia Munn.


----------



## Jude (Aug 31, 2010)

G4 did a segment about the fandom which was pretty good, Xplay made a furry joke in a review for a bad game or two, confusing furry with an animal character in game.
Eh, no big deal. Not a lot of people watch Xplay anymore anyway.


----------



## Willow (Aug 31, 2010)

Xenke said:


> AotS seems sad without Olivia Munn.


 I haven't watched anything on G4 for the longest time. X-Play got all srs bsns :c


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> I haven't watched anything on G4 for the longest time. X-Play got all srs bsns :c


 
X-play... yea. AotS is okay, as it still has some comedy, and they still do talk about stuff, but it gets a little lost with their internet-y bits. Everything seems lacking with Olivia gone too, as I just said.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Aug 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> No, MTV made fun of furries. I've never heard anything too negative about the fandom from G4, they mentioned yiffing but nothing too terrible.


 
No, I don't think it was an anti furry joke...  and come to think about it, i'm not sure it was g4...  but it was some immature sort of channel targeted toward a similar audience.

Vague memory, w/e.  It was so many months ago...  and doesn't matter.  Somewhere on TV I heard someone say something about furries being unfairly maligned in a manner that was intended to be humorous.


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Trolling isn't ignorance.
> 
> Trolls are pretty accurate with their accusations anyway.


 Sorry, posted that late, while tired.
But I gotta disagree with your "Trolls are pretty accurate."

I gotta say no, because alot of the trolls I deal with just say shit to piss people, accurate or not. *shrug*


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> No, MTV made fun of furries.


 Didn't just make fun of it, they downright shit on the fandom. Yeah, some furs do that, whatever, but a majority don't. A HUGE majority don't. At least, in my experienced. I watched that "documentary" and it was a joke. Sadly, that and the episode of CSI are often the first things some people quote.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 1, 2010)

GlowingGenetLoki said:


> There was actually a time during my first year of college that someone kept sending me emails with attachments of pictures from 4chan that said things like "The only good fur is a dead fur" etc etc. Was a weekly event. Eventually figured out who it was and they got kicked of campus. *shrugs* Some people are ignorant as hell. Alot of people are legitimately interested in the fandom here though.


 
you're obviously very open about being a furry, then. that's cool and all, no one should be quiet about things they like, but there's a time and a place for everything. much the same as homosexuality, you can't say "i'm furry!" and then flip a shit when folks don't like it. OF COURSE at least one or two kids are gonna be pissed that you're a furry. it's college. that's the mecca of 4channers, along with parent's basements. so now this kid is kicked out of college. you can't just be flambouyant about something you're into THAT IS VIEWED AS A FETISH and not expect people to not like it.



GlowingGenetLoki said:


> Sorry, posted that late, while tired.
> But I gotta disagree with your "Trolls are pretty accurate."
> 
> I gotta say no, because alot of the trolls I deal with just say shit to piss people, accurate or not. *shrug*



stereotypical jokes always stem from an already founded group. they don't make the jokes if they don't already have reason to. this fandom is pretty spot on with what it's trolled as, and people don't like that. however, you can't change what you don't like about a majority any more than you can an individual, so there's nothing you can do except suck it up and take it. these people are doing it FOR the reactions. they're doing it to see people claim they're not affected. any reaction is a good reaction when you're picking at someone.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 1, 2010)

GlowingGenetLoki said:


> Sorry, posted that late, while tired.
> But I gotta disagree with your "Trolls are pretty accurate."
> 
> I gotta say no, because alot of the trolls I deal with just say shit to piss people, accurate or not. *shrug*


 You don't get it, they get pissed because they know deep inside that the trolls are always right.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You don't get it, they get pissed because they know deep inside that the trolls are always right.


 
In b4 the "Isnot tru, tats impossibul!!!1!one" guy.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

chaomasterr said:


> In b4 the "Isnot tru, tats impossibul!!!1!one" guy.


 
Isnot tru, u KANT POSSIBLY b IN B4 THAT GUy!!!!!!!1!!11!1one!!1!!111!!1!!!!!!!CAPS


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You don't get it, they get pissed because they know deep inside that the trolls are always right.


 
dogs don't yelp unless the rock actually hits them.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> dogs don't yelp unless the rock actually hits them.


 
Depends...  what if a snapping turtle bites their leg just as the rock misses?


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 3, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Depends...  what if a snapping turtle bites their leg just as the rock misses?


 
i...
i suppose that's plausible...but...
you know nevermind, you win this round.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> i...
> i suppose that's plausible...but...
> you know nevermind, you win this round.


 
And my reward is...  a kick in the head.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

People are free to express themselves as they chose. When you someone acts furry in public that's their right, but it is also the right anyone nearby to comment on it. The does get so criticism, but no where near as much as so make it out to be.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 6, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> People are free to express themselves as they chose. When you someone acts furry in public that's their right, but it is also the right anyone nearby to comment on it. The does get so criticism, but no where near as much as so make it out to be.


 
exactly. you can't go out in public painted in furry and gay getup and expect people to only be nice about it.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> exactly. you can't go out in public painted in furry and gay getup and expect people to only be nice about it.


 
Fuck, you can't be a logician without someone bitching about it...  of course, not as many people would, but...


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

actually want to know something? I get more respect from people when I say that you guys fuck in animal costumes than if I said "it's a bunch of people who dress up in animal suits or draw pictures of their own characters they invented and call them "fursona's" because that's what they think they are"

it's just alot easier to say "yeah you know that one CSI episode.."


----------

